# Sharing same internet connection on 2 PCs



## slashragnarok (Dec 11, 2011)

I have two PCs at home in the same room. My old PC has a BB connection (Airtel 2 Mbps). Now instead of getting a second BB connection for my new PC, I wanna share the existing connection.

I understand that I might need a router or switch and/or a second lan card on the host PC to achieve the same.

Please advise me what exactly to do?

Thanks.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Dec 11, 2011)

jus get urself a decent router and a lan cable and connect the second pc via router using lan cable and u are good to go


----------



## mithun_mrg (Dec 12, 2011)

@op can u post a pic of the existing modem u have


----------



## slashragnarok (Dec 12, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> @op can u post a pic of the existing modem u have



Ok I'll try posting a pic when I get back home but if it is of any help, my modem has only one ethernet port.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Dec 12, 2011)

then its not required a simple switch will do the job but since the price difference not much i sugget u get a basic n router


----------



## slashragnarok (Dec 18, 2011)

Regarding using a switch to share my connection, I've read that Airtel broadband tracks the MAC addresses of all the devices to which it is connected. So it might not be possible to use a switch.

Is the following possible?

Buying a second LAN card and installing it on host PC. Setting up a LAN between host PC and 2nd PC. Then sharing internet connection over LAN.


----------



## Sarath (Dec 18, 2011)

My connection is shared between 3 PCs, one PS3 and numerous tiny devices. Are you under the impression that Airtel will have problems with sharing connection? Or will overcharge you? Ans for both is NO

Btw the cheapest solution to yours is to buy the following:
Rj11 splitter (or is it rj45, I get confused but I'm talking about the LAN one)
One LAN cable

You are done. Connect both PCs using that splitter and cable. 

I hope this possible. Never tried it. Last time I did that was 10 years ago. 

Next option
 LAN switch. 

Better option:
 N series router


----------



## mithun_mrg (Dec 19, 2011)

^^its RJ45 splitter RJ11 is used for telephone


----------



## swapyworld (Dec 19, 2011)

the best option would be a basic router having a wan port and 2+ lan ports !!
1. Connect your ISP cable to WAN
2. Use to different lan cables from  router lan port to each pc's lan port !!


----------



## slashragnarok (Dec 19, 2011)

swapyworld said:


> the best option would be a basic router having a wan port and 2+ lan ports !!
> 1. Connect your ISP cable to WAN
> 2. Use to different lan cables from  router lan port to each pc's lan port !!



This is what I get after ipconfig /all command.


Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Sandarpan Mukherjee>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

        Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : computer_1
        Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
        Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
        IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
        WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

        Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-21-1E-AA-99
        Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
        Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
        IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2
        Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
        Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
        DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
        DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
        Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, December 19, 2011 8:03:31 AM

        Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, December 20, 2011 8:03:31 A
M

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

        Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth PAN Network Adapter
        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-86-00-18-6B

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

        Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft TV/Video Connection
        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00
        Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
        Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
        Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 0.1.0.5
        Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
        Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :


I should probably mention that my ISP automatically gets an IP address. Will the router still work? Why I asked if sharing over LAN is possible or not is that LAN card+Crossover cable is a cheaper option with the facility of file sharing between the two PCs.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Dec 20, 2011)

for sharing the net with a second lan card & crossover cable u have to enable NAT which is present in xp
These will help u
How to set up NAT Routing on Windows XP
Overview of the Advanced Networking Pack for Windows XP


----------



## slashragnarok (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you very much for the links. A question about crossover cables. I've read that LAN cards with AUTO MDI/MDIX work with straight cables as well. Any thoughts? Also which LAN cards support this Auto MDI/MDIX?

Hey guys. I finally managed to share my net connection. Didn't have to use NAT. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## icebags (Dec 20, 2011)

^^ how did you share it ? switch or just with 1 extra lan card and crossover cable ?


----------



## slashragnarok (Dec 21, 2011)

What I did was get a second lan card and install it in the PC which had the internet. Named that PC1. Also I just used a regular ethernet cable, not a crossover one. Turns out that newer ethernet controllers (LAN cards) feature a technology called AUTO MDI/MDIX. It automatically detects type of cable (Straight or crosover) and does the crossing over (if necessary) internally. Any one or both the machines can feature this technology. Then I setup a LAN. And finally shared the existing internet connections so that all PCs on the network could access the connection. Sharing the net automatically assigns a static IP 192.168.0.1 to the host PC and the IP of the client was set to automatically get an IP.

Downside is that host PC has to be on to get connection in client PC. With router this is not a problem.


----------



## icebags (Dec 22, 2011)

yah right, router is better, you will have to keep the host computer up for getting internet in the second one.


----------



## Kev.Ved (Dec 22, 2011)

Go for a decent router(wi-fi enabled) under 2k. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Whistler81 (Jan 4, 2012)

I have a similar issue-
I just got a broadband connecting today and want to share the line with my friend in the next room via WiFi. I have a NetGear WGR614 router and want to use this for now.

I have a static IP. How can i share my internet with my friend using the router. ??
I also wish to purchase a similar router so if there is a router better than Net Gear please mention it.


----------



## Kev.Ved (Jan 4, 2012)

^^
When your friend powers on wi-fi on his laptop the Netgear wireless SSID will be displayed on his laptop's available wireless connections. When he clicks on connect he will be prompted to enter the wireless passcode/key/password. Once he enters it he is connected on the same wireless connection.
You can stick to the Netgear router.


----------



## Neeraj J (Jan 4, 2012)

@Kev.Ved: It can be only posibble if ISP configured modem as DHCP, but as per Whistler81 he is having a static IP. So what I think he need to share his internet connection to his friend or configure wireless settings of router accordingly.

@Whistler81: If you are having laptop, simplest way is to share your internet connection via wireless or you can use Connectify Free Edition for the same.


----------



## Whistler81 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks guys the problem was fixed by the ISP. I'll check out the settings on my firends laptop and put it up along with my so that you guys can check out how it was done. But it went somewhat this way, first router reset, then he put in my static Ip details int the router Setup Page, username Netgear and the security key. Connected the laptop to the router wirelessly. Internet was accessable on the laaptop. Connected my PC via lan to the router. -Unidentified Network- then Diagnose. was prompted to Enable DHCP problem was fixed. But the guy kept on enetring several ramdom IP addresses (adding another number xxx.xx.xY) several combinations of these but then enabling DHCP solved it. Hope i was able to make my self clear gotta rush to the bathroom so sorry..! P)


----------

